
Motion Sensing with Intel Edison - bpolania
https://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2015/07/13/motion-sensing-with-intel-edison?cid=em-elq-5111&utm_source=elq&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5111&elq_cid=1208315
======
ChuckMcM
While this claims it is new (perhaps to the Intel site) I know we've talked
about it before.

It is silly you need a $2,500 computer between the Edison and the Leap Motion
controller for this to work, but for it to be otherwise you would need
documentation on the Leap Motion controller's USB protocol (see discussion
here: [https://community.leapmotion.com/t/protocole-usb-for-
robotic...](https://community.leapmotion.com/t/protocole-usb-for-robotics-
apps/731))

